
Show HN: Ultra-compatibility demo, Jan 2020; How many browsers can you identify? - forgotmypw
I&#x27;ve put together another series of screenshots demonstrating my project&#x27;s high compatibility across existing Web browsers.<p>The button with a number in it near the top is a JS-update clock, which happened to be pre-generated to a number ending with 0000. If the clock&#x27;s number doesn&#x27;t end in four zeros, that means basic JS support is working, and the clock is updating.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sm.chg.pw&#x2F;demo_j31&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ll be happy to answer any questions about this project. The code is on GitHub:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.github.com&#x2F;gulkily&#x2F;hike
======
forgotmypw
The links again, for clickability:

[http://sm.chg.pw/demo_j31/](http://sm.chg.pw/demo_j31/)

[https://www.github.com/gulkily/hike](https://www.github.com/gulkily/hike)

